

Skype crashes again - sapper2
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2076682/skype-crashes

======
mironathetin
Its in the hands of Microsoft now. So no surprise. What do you think are the
best replacements for skype?

~~~
KonradKlause
> What do you think are the best replacements for skype? The good old mobile
> phone. :-)

~~~
mironathetin
Some advantages of skype over the mobile phone:

\- image

\- you can call national and international for local fees

\- no microwave next to your head

